# Challenging myself with a DX camera



## Lonnie1212 (Mar 7, 2020)

It is 11:06 PM on Saturday night. For the past few months I have been practicing with a Nikon D610 full frame camera.  But tonight I am going to do something different.  I am taking my very first camera and lens out.  It is a Nikon D3200 with an 18-55 mm kit lens.  Going to visit the places I have tried out full frame lenses etc.   Going to use a tripod and take my sweet time.  I want to see how close I can get to the full frame quality with a cropped sensor camera.  

Thanks for listening!


----------



## Original katomi (Mar 8, 2020)

Have fun your zooms will seem longer and the wide lenses will seem not so wide


----------



## Nwcid (Mar 8, 2020)

FX vs DX is not what determines quality.  Sensor technology does.  A high quality DX sensor will make higher quality images then a FX with lower quality.  

The largest difference is going to be the relative perspective in focal lengths.


----------



## Designer (Mar 8, 2020)

Yup.  Even if the two sensors were made in the same year, you would still have to know who made the sensors, what is the design, and what is the firmware that is compiling the images.  You can't simply assume the only difference is in the size of the sensor.  

But enjoy the project anyway.


----------

